# Allianz - Kargath - frischen 10er KlassenRaid



## Tido (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich beabsichtige auf Kargath [Allianz] den Aufbau eines ordentlichen 10-er Raids. Möglichst jede Klasse vorhanden um gut auf alle Situationen reagieren zu können und für die Erfolge und Vorteile natürlich gern auch als Gilde. Der Raid wäre sicher kein Hardcore-Raid, aber auch kein Mitschleif-Raid  Es sollte einfach jeder seinen Char beherrschen und auch wissen was ein Raid ist. 
Raidzeiten wären 20-23 Uhr - Tage klären sich dann.

Wer Interesse hat - einfach mal Ingame Post an Tido auf Kargath schicken!

Gruß und noch einen angenehmen Tag 

Tido


----------



## Tido (23. Februar 2011)

Ich suche noch einen Heal, eventuell noch einen Tank und 2 Fern-DD.


----------

